# GBAtemp's review of NDSL replacement cases



## thieves like us (Apr 5, 2008)

*GBAtemp's NDSL replacement case Review*
Official GBAtemp Review



Nintendo has released quite a few color combinations for the DS Lite already, but what about those of you looking to make yours stand out from the crowd, or tired of it looking like you've just dragged it to Hell and back? Find out in the review below as we take a look at over 10 different cases from 5 different vendors!

Feel free to leave your comments and questions in response to this thread.




GBAtemp NDSL replacement cases Review


----------



## Salamantis (Apr 5, 2008)

Lol, unexpected, but good job!


----------



## SeanoRLY? (Apr 5, 2008)

Skimmed through the pictures to see what each kit looked like, and I must say I think that the WiiRoom ebay seller kit looked the nicest. I'll have to look into changing my DS' shell into that nice gold one. 

Going to read all the reviews now


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 5, 2008)

lol nice review, i was thinking about getting a new case


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 5, 2008)

dude. theres a pikachu housing case?
zomgg. should i replace my housing if i dont have to 
cuz having a yellow ds would be so frickin awesomee


----------



## khan (Apr 5, 2008)

@thieves like you

From your exprience, which one would you recommened? I am thinking of replacing my current nds lite casing.


----------



## Prime (Apr 5, 2008)

Sweet review, just what i was looking for as i want to change my case.

Yeah like Khan said which one do you recommend?


----------



## pilotwangs (Apr 5, 2008)

They look nice.
I don't plan on changing my casing any time soon though.


----------



## khan (Apr 5, 2008)

Sorry for another post, can we buy from anyother site besides wiiroom (ebay seller)? Surely, he must have bought tham all somewhere.


----------



## Saylient_Dreams (Apr 5, 2008)

Says in your review that Navy Blue and Ice Blue are available for the Full Housing Replacement Case from DX. I couldn't find it on their site? Know where to get the navy blue from?


----------



## thieves like us (Apr 5, 2008)

khan / metroid_phobia:
if I were looking to replace my shell and I wanted a transparent case, I would go with dealextreme. for any of the other cases, I would go with wiiroom.

I'm sure that the cases that wiiroom sells *are* available through other channels, however I haven't been able to locate them as of yet. and yes, I agree that 40.00+usd is way too much for *any* case considering what the HK dealers were and still are selling the replacement cases for the original DS systems, but 
I guess it's all a matter of supply and demand.

the pikachu top would look pretty good on one of nintendo's cobalt/black or crimson/black systems. it's just the battery and slot-2 covers that appear to have been molded differently, and subsequently end up looking out of place (aka cheap!)

Saylient_Dreams:
I know that dealextreme.com had them at one time. the navy cases are available from wiiroom as well (but at a higher price).


----------



## bobrules (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for the review. This might be useful later on for me.


----------



## science (Apr 5, 2008)

Wow, I have been thinking of modding my DS to WiiRoom's Pikachu edition for a while now, and this review is perfect! Thanks, Thieves Like Us!


Actually, the seller I was looking at was uk-hitech http://cgi.ebay.com/POKEMON-YELLOW-FULL-HO...1QQcmdZViewItem

Does this look like the same type of Pikachu case you got from WiiRoom? This one looks like all the colours are the same, but it's hard to tell from the picture.


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 5, 2008)

Very nice review, Thieves. Thank you!


----------



## Cyan (Apr 5, 2008)

Nice review, I didn't even know it was possible to change the DS case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There is a copy/paste error on the WiiRoom Packaging section.
you pasted the #C2 into #E2


----------



## recover (Apr 5, 2008)

Awesome!
My case is broken (yep, the hinge) since a while back, and since I don't have any warranty I can't ask nintendo to replace it.
I haven't bothered to fix it since it broke, *but this might give me the strength!!*





Thanks!


----------



## TLSpartan (Apr 5, 2008)

Very unexpected. But very handy as my DS case is wrecked (L button jammed in, hinge moves crap, back battery cover missing and the right has a huge crack) Thanks a bunch man


----------



## TehLink (Apr 5, 2008)

Nice reviews! Zelda casing looked really awesome, might have to buy it sometime


----------



## Spikey (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for the review. Ordered the Navy replacement case from WiiRoom since it's a no show on DX. Have some parts missing and the screen is broken, but thankfully hankchill will repair the screen for me.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 5, 2008)

nice review... too bad i can't get them here
It's nice to refresh yer DS plus the colors are bright and really outstanding


----------



## funem (Apr 5, 2008)

I was originally going to replace the shell on my DS but I watched a video of a pro doing it on one of the websites that sell them and bottled out. Instead I purchased a DS Lite Polycarbonate Case With Silicon insert made by Blackthorns which comes in three different packages with two colours of insert in each.. They are Orange/Pink  White/Ice Blue  and Black/Blue..  It adds a couple of millimetres to the overall DS size but mine has gone through some bumps and scuffs and it looks fine still. The one I bought was made by a company called Black-Horns, a couple of friends of mine bought other makes but they seemed flimsy and snapped quite easily by the narrower parts of the case. This is the best option IMHO to pimp your DS if you haven't the bottle to fully change your case. Matter of fact I bought two lots so I could get the four different coloured inserts as they were so cheap, about £5 if I remember correctly.

Don't know if the links allowed to a sales site but you can see what they look like at renchi dot com and search for "DS Lite Polycarbonate Case With Silicon" they are out of stock but at least you can see what they look like.

Nice review BTW.


----------



## AndreXL (Apr 5, 2008)

So weird...
I was on to replacing my casing for the longest time an only now did I do it.
After completing the task, here is GBATemp with reviews about it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ahh yes. The one I have was the Nintendo DS lite shell (image on the middle)

After completing the task, made me wish that I should have also bought rubber contact replacements for the buttons.
Treat that as a reminder to those who want to do this kind of thing!


----------



## SaltyDog (Apr 5, 2008)

I was inspired to change my ds to the zelda case until i saw wiiroom shipping costs. I think my blood pressure shot up to 200/160! 19$ shipping for a 24$ product, although nearly not as crappy as the psp replacement cases which cost 23$ shipping for a 21$ product. sure looks nice though...


----------



## azotyp (Apr 5, 2008)

I'd like to add that if anyone need full dissasemble guide (top and down half), here's the link
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/...57594277451148/


----------



## cupajoe (Apr 5, 2008)

This is an incredible review. Long.


----------



## T-hug (Apr 5, 2008)

Excellent review of a product that would otherwise not recieve as much attention.
Ordering a kit myself from dealextreme!


----------



## SkH (Apr 5, 2008)

thieves like us,
the Gold case is just like the original Limited Zelda DS Lite one? 'Cause it looks like it's the original case... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And very professional, too!


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Apr 5, 2008)

I got the Full Replacement Housing Cases for NDS Lite from dealextreme. I never even got to finish putting it on cause it was difficult to figure out where the microphone wire and another wire went which somehow ended up ripping the cable to my top screen. My mom was the one that broke it so she had to buy me a whole new DS (the new Cobalt/Black DS). Hated the fact that it didn't come with instructions...


----------



## Jdbye (Apr 5, 2008)

This is a very useful review, since I've heard that NDSL replacement cases tend to be of low quality or otherwise inferior to the original.


----------



## Kayday (Apr 5, 2008)

I just replaced my NDSL with a transparent smoked black one and it looks great aside from a few things. Becareful of the power button, you can break it off easily as I did but I was able to epoxy it back on. My case didn't fit perfect and there's a gap on the bottom case. I'll probably epoxy it shut. Other than that, the process was easy and I'll probably do another one since I gave this one to my brother. I'm looking at the Zelda case.


----------



## Romain (Apr 5, 2008)

Hello, I have a question for you guys:

What does exactly means post ? ("full set of replacement screws, posts and springs" for the dealextreme one). Looked on Google but without success.


In fact, I want to know if it is the small iron axis which retain the trigger in its location, because my brother blown up a fuse on his DS, I tried to repair it, it's been successfull however, I lost the R trigger and the metallic part (this "axis"), so I need a new one and I hope it is included with the dealextreme shell or another!



Thanks a lot


----------



## thieves like us (Apr 6, 2008)

SkH said:
			
		

> thieves like us,
> the Gold case is just like the original Limited Zelda DS Lite one? 'Cause it looks like it's the original case...
> 
> 
> ...


Romain:
yes, the posts are the metal shafts that hold the L and R buttons in place inside of the shell.


----------



## 94dan (Apr 6, 2008)

I just purchased a transparent case from divineo.cn that seems to be the same as the one you bought from clearxbox. Should I expect the quality to be as bad?

Link to product: http://www.divineo.cn/cgi-bin/div-cn/nds-lgcc


----------



## jesus_bon_jovi (Apr 6, 2008)

A replacement case would be nice to try something like this http://www.flickr.com/photos/cchun0001/set...57604001347784/


----------



## thieves like us (Apr 6, 2008)

94dan said:
			
		

> I just purchased a transparent case from divineo.cn that seems to be the same as the one you bought from clearxbox. Should I expect the quality to be as bad?
> 
> Link to product: http://www.divineo.cn/cgi-bin/div-cn/nds-lgcc


yes, unfortunately, that is the clear ghost case from clearxbox.com. let me know if the newer ones are any better than what I reviewed.


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Apr 6, 2008)

The Pikachu one is really bad. You can see the speakers right through it. The original is much thicker, so you won't see anything behind it...

BTW, isn't it illegal to sell cases that look like official limited editions?


----------



## 94dan (Apr 6, 2008)

thieves like us said:
			
		

> 94dan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah... Well, I'll let you know.


----------



## silvershadow (Apr 6, 2008)

i bought three shock cases, first one took 3 hours to do, i was new to the whole thing. 

second one took about 45 minutes.

the third one i did was trouble, it came with one minor broken piece which caused the right shoulder button not to function.  took 7 hours to do this one. it even involved stopping, planning on giving up, then decided to run to the dollar store to buy crazy glue before it closed, and i managed to fix it. 

the part i hate the most is separating the top from the bottom..and then putting them back together, the first time i thought it was damaged for sure, but still worked. when i did my second one, a little peice of one of the speaker wires damaged so it was touching the metal of the screen, which causes a "static shock" plus serious battery drain when i press in the top of the ds at a certain place, but since this was my own one, i learned to live with the problem.


----------



## thieves like us (Apr 7, 2008)

as a favor, I swapped cases for a friend's ds lite this past weekend using the one of the transparent blue cases that I received from dealextreme.com. much to say, I'm extremely pleased with the results and will update the review tonight with a few more pictures. in the end, I ended up leaving all of the screw covers off (since half were not adhesive-backed) and because they're using one of the hori silicone covers.

note:
the two tab holes in the back of the case are slightly smaller than the original cases, which prevent the 2 tabs on hori's silicone protective cover from being inserted. not a show stopper, but something that I feel the need to point out.

additional note:
while not necessary, I swapped out the following parts from an official case prior to performing the swap. the reason for doing so is that I felt that the quality of the parts from the official product were a bit better than what came with the replacements.
- the 3 screws in the lower case half that hold the stylus channel in place as well as the slot-2 metal plate and screws. (the official screws are anodized, preventing any future corrosion from occuring)
- the screw and retaining spring clip of the battery cover. (this allows the screw to remain attached to the battery cover, should you need to remove it for any reason)
- the slot-2 pc board and tri-wing screw for the slot-2 cover. (unlike the solid colored cases, the transparent ones do not come with the "dummy" pc board which provides the tension necessary to hold the slot-2 cover in place)


----------



## Another World (Apr 7, 2008)

i have often considered modding my case or switching it out for a fill replacement. i never knew who to trust and thankfully gbatemp steps up again with another great review. thanks! i can't believe what some of the ebay sellers are charging for shipping. they should all be reported to ebay, that type of money making is what brings ebay down. i would love to see your review expanded with a 'how to' section, complete with pictures and videos.


-another world


----------



## Another World (Apr 7, 2008)

SpikeyNDS said:
			
		

> Thanks for the review. Ordered the Navy replacement case from WiiRoom since it's a no show on DX. Have some parts missing and the screen is broken, but thankfully hankchill will repair the screen for me.



i'm confused are you saying the replacement case your ordered from wiiroom has missing parts? or are you saying you ordered the replacement case because your original nds has missing parts?

if it is the first we all need to know that.

-another world


----------



## thieves like us (Apr 7, 2008)

Another World said:
			
		

> SpikeyNDS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another World:
it sounds as if spikeyNDS may have dropped his ds lite and broke it and lost some parts. and in addition to a broken screen (that he's also going to have fixed), that the replacement case kit will take care of the parts that he's currently missing.

I've added 4 more pictures of another completed swap over. I performed the change after the review was posted for a friend with one of the dealextreme.com transparent cases (blue), and I'm really pleased with the results.

additionally, dealextreme has provided direct links to all of the cases that they offer which were covered in the review. these can be found at the bottom in the "where to purchase" section.

[posts merged by Sinkhead]


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 8, 2008)

ItsMetaKnight said:
			
		

> BTW, isn't it illegal to sell cases that look like official limited editions?



i was just thinking that the gold zelda ds lite looks exactly like the original gold zelda ds lite lol, why didn't they have a pokemon diamond and pikachu one? (apart from the yellow caing just being yellow)


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Apr 8, 2008)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> ItsMetaKnight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes it's illegal to sell pirated games duh

but still, that pikachu one definitely looks wrong and cheap. i wouldnt get it...


----------



## Another World (Apr 9, 2008)

thieves like us: are you taking orders yet? =)

-aw


----------



## thieves like us (Apr 9, 2008)

taking orders? not per say, however I do have a few shells left over that I'd be willing to part with. I'm also offering the service of performing the swap (see my thread in the trading section of gbatemp.net >>here


----------



## redundant (Apr 10, 2008)

Hmm I have swapped out a couple cases before and I must agree that it is a pain in the ass, but if you take your time and just try to look at the guides you should be ok.  The main problem I had was the damn triggers...I was putting them in trigger first instead of spring first and the tension would always pop them out when the case was on haha.  Also the screw tap for the battery cover is difficult to manipulate.  Has anybody purchased a case from ebay seller kk-tech?  They are selling a red case pictured here http://tinyurl.com/4q49e7 , and I am a sucker for red, especially a gloss one.


----------



## 94dan (Apr 11, 2008)

I've received the replacement case. No unmarked white box, it's in plastic packaging. It appears to have all the parts.

Should I examine anything for you, thieves?


----------



## thieves like us (Apr 14, 2008)

94dan said:
			
		

> I've received the replacement case. No unmarked white box, it's in plastic packaging. It appears to have all the parts.
> 
> Should I examine anything for you, thieves?


the three easiest things to check to see if clearxbox.com has changed anything are the following:
- try and use the outer upper shell half of the clear case with the inner upper and see how easy the pieces fit together (in addition to how the slot line up) compared to what I posted in the review.
- check the amount of play of the d-pad and the power and volume switches. in the kits that I received, all 3 pieces fit tight (opposed to having some play and being able to move/slide easily like the original EOM parts).
- check to see how easily and well the 2 halves of the lower case fit together. they should [snap] together relatively easily and fit like a glove without any force requiring to hold them in place.


----------



## thieves like us (Apr 14, 2008)

Another World said:
			
		

> i would love to see your review expanded with a 'how to' section, complete with pictures and videos.


I may create a new "how to swap cases" tutorial when I perform the next case swap for someone, updating the current one that I did about a year ago.

it will probably end up becoming a version 2.0 of what's out there now (higher resolution images and potentially more detailed instructions). there are a few areas specifically that I know of that I can probably expound on better having performed about 10 case swaps to date.


----------



## striker66 (May 1, 2008)

I'm in the market to purchase a case and was trying to determine which is best to get and was going to go for Shock! until I read the review here.  Thank you for this excellent review.

I also found this one site that claims to be selling "super shell".  I wonder what is the quality like.  Link to the product is HERE


----------



## masvill20 (May 13, 2008)

Hi guys! I'm actually interested in the WiiRoom cases because my DS's right hinge just cracked recently. Where would I be able to find instructions for the disassembly of the DS for the kit? Does it come with the kit itself? And is it easy to follow as long as you stick to the directions?


----------



## thieves like us (May 13, 2008)

nds-central.com has a flickr page set up that has disassembly instructions and I created a webpage on how to disassemble the lower portion about a year or so ago.

nds-central's instructions can be found off of their site, and my page is linked at the bottom of the review. just read my comments concerning dis- and re-assembly and *take your time!*

edit:
as soon as I take delivery of another system to mod for some (as long as it's a non-black system), I'll update my webpage disassembly instructions.
the gloss black, cobalt/black and crimson/black systems are too dark to capture a lot of the details that I want to show when I post an updated version. I've had a few requests to supply larger [clickable] images as well, which I'll also take into consideration.


----------



## masvill20 (May 13, 2008)

Alright, thanks a bunch!


----------



## dilav (May 15, 2008)

Very nice review, i always woner about the quality of them and if they have the clear plastic over the color...
thx


----------



## lewjay (May 15, 2008)

Left hinge on my case is cracked..so probably need to replace the case if it gets worse.  The smoked one looks cool.


----------



## SchuchWun (May 19, 2008)

Great review! I have been contemplating a new case for my girls DS cause she wanted the pink one and I might get a clear one. Prices are reasonable too. I will be staying away from the cheapo cases for sure


----------



## Ryjuu (May 20, 2008)

Kick!

New shells at DX, and they are looking pretty good, 

Red+Black Case just like the one of WiiRoom (dunno if it it's the same but it look so, and many times cheaper)
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12695

(Metalic???) Red
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12694


----------



## blueskies (May 26, 2008)

Great review, I ended up buying the transparent smoke black case from dx.
A small tip for anyone taking apart their ds lite.. be CAREFUL with the small 4 wire touchscreen connector when taking out the main board.  I didn't realize how fragile that piece is, and now it's broken off completely.  I've tried reconnecting it, and resoldering the whole thing, but the connections are too small, and now my ds is touch-screen-less.  I'm super bummed. 
Glad I still have my old blue phatDS to play on.


----------



## JPH (May 26, 2008)

Thanks thieves!
Your review was very helpful...I ended up buying a transparent blue housing case from DealExtreme! 
You're awesome


----------



## thieves like us (May 27, 2008)

blueskies said:
			
		

> A small tip for anyone taking apart their ds lite.. be CAREFUL with the small 4 wire touchscreen connector when taking out the main board.  I didn't realize how fragile that piece is, and now it's broken off completely.


you really shouldn't have had to mess with the lower lcd panel at all.

however, for those wishing to remove it and then replace it during the re-assembly process, you have to flip the clip on the large ribbon up and towards the connector end (towards the end of the ribbon cable) and the small 4pin connection (for the touch screen needs to be flipped up, but from the opposite direction (towards when the ribbon cable enters into the connector).

I'll make sure to correct my instructions and provide a much more detailed decription when I re-do the dis-assembly instructions.


----------



## blueskies (May 27, 2008)

I didn't even want or need to take it off, I just wasn't very careful. When I lifted the board, all of the screen's weight and probably some of the stickyness pulled on the cable, and it broke almost immediately.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*starts blueskies' NDSLite replacement fund


----------



## AjDeF3 (Jun 4, 2008)

Ugh.... Why does this always happen to me?

I ordered a blue translucent dsl replacement case from DX, after waiting about 10 days I got it. Opened the package.. And it was not what I ordered.. This one was Translucent white, and didn't even come with the screw drivers...

So should I send it back? Help please :/   I have a feeling I wont get a my ds case replace for a loong time now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, will I have to pay for postage? This was from hong kong..

Edit: Contacted through DX costumer support. He said: Does the color really matter? I could give you 3$ off your next order.
I responded saying I want a blue one...

DX Sucks


----------



## thieves like us (Jun 5, 2008)

I just received another order from DX today, and my blue case was a transparent white kit as well. it appears that someone incorrectly labeled the [clear] kits with the sku for the transparent blue kits. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps
the cases from DX don't come bundled with the screwdrivers. only the original kits that I received from that ebay seller (which were the same kits, but more expensive) came bundled with them.


----------



## JPH (Jun 5, 2008)

thieves like us said:
			
		

> I just received another order from DX today, and my blue case was a transparent white kit as well. it appears that someone incorrectly labeled the [clear] kits with the sku for the transparent blue kits.



Oh Lord, I just ordered one of those.
I dearly hope they don't mess up my order!

BTW, is it possible for you to revise your NDSL Disassembly Guide?
Maybe include more tips and maybe a video?


----------



## thieves like us (Jun 5, 2008)

yeah, no problem. as soon as I get a job that requires another case swap. I'm still waiting on a few people who expressed interest but haven't followed through yet.


----------



## Japhle (Jun 7, 2008)

Is the pikachu Housing from dealextreme good? I was thinking of getting it, but I want to know if it's good first.


----------



## PS3sixty (Jun 8, 2008)

Does anyone know anything about this case?

http://www.kickgaming.com/lite-ghost-cryst...reen-p-283.html

It's the only green one that I've seen.


----------



## thieves like us (Jun 9, 2008)

unless the team has significantly changed the ghost cases, I would stay away from them (based on my previous experience with the ones that I received). hopefully, some of the other manufacturers that have been producing the transparent cases will start introducing a few more colour options soon.


----------



## thieves like us (Jun 21, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> BTW, is it possible for you to revise your NDSL Disassembly Guide?
> Maybe include more tips and maybe a video?







good news everybody!

our good friend science has sent me his ds lite (broken hinge and all) in the name of erm... well, science!. I completed his case make-over this evening and in the process, managed to snap off over 100 hi-rez images (hopefully, there will be enough clear photos in the lot to re-do a dis-assembly as well as re-assembly guide).

sorry JPH, no video this time.

I'm working all weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, so the soonest this will be appearing is probably sometime in the next 10 days (maybe less if I get ambitious)


----------



## Axaj (Jul 19, 2008)

If I used translucent blue for the outside of the shell (the sides with no screens) & buttons and yellow for everything else, would it look cool? (I think it would!)

EDIT: Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't the WiiRoom shells available on DealExtreme?


----------



## Xeijin (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for the review Disk-Kun


----------



## thieves like us (Jul 21, 2008)

Axaj said:
			
		

> If I used translucent blue for the outside of the shell (the sides with no screens) & buttons and yellow for everything else, would it look cool? (I think it would!)
> 
> EDIT: Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't the WiiRoom shells available on DealExtreme?


I'm not sure if translucent blue and solid yellow would make a good colour combination, but that's just my opinion. solid and translucent colour combinations that I've tried that appear to look (to me) so far have been:
solid white external - matching translucent white or translucent blue or translucent black interior
solid black external - matching translucent black or translucent white interior
solid pink external - matching pink translucent or translucent white interior

the cases that ebay seller wiiroom has are indeed available now on dealextreme.com and at a cheaper price (however, they weren't available at DX the time that the review was originally written).


----------



## Axaj (Jul 21, 2008)

thieves like us said:
			
		

> Axaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks.  I pretty much just want a combo that will make peoples think "OMGWTFBBQ" when they see it.

EDIT: What do you think about that with aqua instead of yellow?


----------



## thieves like us (Sep 5, 2008)

5 months to the day that this topic was posted, and we celebrate 20,000 views (making it the 2nd most read thread [in the scene news section] on gbatemp.net to date!

thanks everyone


----------



## Awdofgum (Sep 5, 2008)

thieves like us said:
			
		

> 5 months to the day that this topic was posted, and we celebrate 20,000 views (making it the 2nd most read thread on gbatemp.net to date!
> 
> thanks everyone








  Why are there 20,000 views on this thread?


----------



## thieves like us (Sep 5, 2008)

20,000 views on the review.


----------



## Prime (Sep 5, 2008)

EDIT: Nevermind


----------



## Awdofgum (Sep 5, 2008)

thieves like us said:
			
		

> 20,000 views on the review.



Yeah... but why? I don't understand why the review has been viewed that many times.


----------



## Law (Sep 5, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> thieves like us said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because it's an awesome review.


----------



## Prime (Sep 5, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> thieves like us said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Because it is helpful.

seriously that is the 2nd question i've seen which has such a obvious answer.


----------



## Ssseth (Oct 6, 2008)

Great review. Very detailed, thanks!

I inherited (well, bought I suppose since I bought him a DS game for it) a pretty beat up DS from my nephew and will be replacing the case. A dog has chewed on the corner of the upper half and the R button barely works, it doesn't have any more "click" to it. So annoying on any games that use that button. Almost unplayable really. I'm hoping that replacing the case and button should fix that? If not, anyone know how do I would fix that?

The touchscreen has a few too many scratches for my liking as well. My understanding is that when I replace the case, it should have new plastic over top and the scratches will be gone. Is that correct?



			
				thieves like us said:
			
		

> A rather detailed guide for disassembling a DS Lite that I wrote a while back can be found here. While it is still lacking the information for disassembling the top half, it is still pretty useful in its own right.


FYI, link isn't working anymore.


----------



## thieves like us (Oct 7, 2008)

my old isp was bought out and I lost all of my previous content in the move to the new provider (that will teach me for not keeping a back-up, eh?)


----------



## Ssseth (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. Any idea to an answer on my questions about the shoulder buttons and touchscreen?


----------



## thieves like us (Oct 7, 2008)

depends on whether it is the actual shoulder button or the microswitch on the pc board. if it's the shoulder button not properly making contact, then that should correct itself when you perform the case swap. if not, then you may have to dig up a replacement microswitch and [try] to unsolder the old one and replace it.

I say "try" because the micro switches for the shoulder buttons contain 5 surface mounted points which are all located between the switch and the pc board.

with regards to the touch screen, if the dog got to it, either you'll have to live with it or replace it out right. if you *do* replace it, let me know who you purchased the replacement screen from (I would avoid the $3 ones from DX, which are glass and unresponsive).

this guy claims to have oem touch screens
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-LCD-Touch-Screen-P...id=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Ssseth (Oct 8, 2008)

Much appreciated.

The dog didn't get to it, I think it's just typical scratches you'd expect from a device that was used a lot by a 10 year old. When playing (when the screen is on) they aren't as noticeable as I thought they would be so I think I'll just leave it. It's only when the screen is off I see them a lot. With the DS so cheap right now I have to balance repair costs with the cost of just buying a new one.

Thanks again.


----------



## matoo29 (Oct 24, 2008)

nice cases for ndsl


----------



## Fodder76 (Nov 18, 2008)

I just came across this review / thread, thanks very much for taking the time to do it!

Here's my situation:  My Fiance HAS to have a yellow DS.  I'm going to mod one to make it so, but I'm unclear as to which is the best yellow housing to get.  There is only one yellow case in your review, and you knock some points off of it since some of the pieces appear to be manufactured differently.  Even if I wanted that one, it doesn't appear that WiiRooom is selling any on Ebay any more.

There are several other ebay sellers selling various replacement cases that are not mentioned in your review.  I wonder if they are all the same as something you do mention or something entirely different?

Thanks very much for your help!

Edit:  These are two that i'm looking at on Ebay.  One is from seller Turbocomputers:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=120324798777

and the other is seller partneringco:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=160299012234

Thanks!


----------



## UltraMagnus (Nov 29, 2008)

is it just me or has wiiroom gone?


----------



## iccor56 (Dec 15, 2008)

has anyone gotten or reviewed the cases from ebay seller y'all store, they look complete but it's easy to not include a screen border.


----------

